

5 Top reasons why “webmasters” are doing Google’s dirty job - theoswan
http://www.ipsojobs.com/blog/2008/02/18/5-top-reasons-why-webmasters-are-doing-googles-dirty-job/

======
airhadoken
So wait, webmasters are working for Google because... Google works for them?

~~~
wmf
Maybe this post came from Soviet Russia.

